# Shibuki



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i have a Shibuki 186mm 80g like this on the way 









and heard hooks might make it work different, question is what size split rings and treble hooks would i put on this for yellowfin? was looking at owner hooks and saw the 
*STINGER TREBLE HOOK ST-66 *


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

# 2 4x treble


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thanks, thats # 2 is 4x treble hooks number? or #2 splits and 4x trebles ? if just hook any idea on pound or size type for split rings/ any size? was going to get stainless owner also 
http://www.tackledirect.com/owner-solid-and-split-rings.html


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Mustad #2 4x treble hooks, SPRO 300# split rings


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Use either our OTI Raptor Treble or Owner ST-66 in 2/0 and the OTI Raptor #10 or Spro 255lb split rings. VMC/Mustad/Gamagatsu/etc are not very strong hooks and can bend or possibly open on a good tuna


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't be afraid of using 3/0 Owner TN 66. Many bluefin over 200 lb were landed with the hooks.


----------

